
Can Video Game Music Change the Way You Play? - acdanger
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/top_scores_video_game_music
======
gaspoweredcat
in my experience yes, i recently discovered this when i started playing
overwatch while listening to random music on spotify (thanks to my vast and
strange taste in music my discover can be a very mixed bag) and i noticed a
pattern, i seemed to play more aggressively and get more kills when listening
to horrible dubstep more so than anything else, i dont even particularly like
dubstep but it seems to consistently improve my game

------
naftulikay
IDK but playing DOOM while listening to DragonForce led to me absolutely
obliterating my personal bests on arcade mode. Anecdotal, sure, but can't
argue with the results.

